# Starting to get frustrated... about to throw the towel



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Ugh! I have been trying to breed my best female to one of my guys and I think she knows she's special because she won't give in. 
They have been together for 4 days and the male has a huge bubblenest. She will come chek it out but run off when the male approaches. 
I've never had a female give the male such a hard time. 
My male has some shredding on his caudal and a small hole on his dorsal... of course I'm freaking out because the damage he has now is easily fixable but if she takes a chunck out of his tail it will take months to heal... and he's one of my best males!
A few minutes ago I was ready to take him out and place him in the hospital tank but I think I might give them until the end of the day, if nothing happens today then it's healing and afterwards, reconditioning time. 
I would try another pair but I really haven't thought of an alternate since I was so set on breeding this one. I have plenty of siblings to mix and match but I wanted THIS pair!!!!
Who says this gets easier with experience??


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

I know EXACTLY how you feel lol. My last pair, (My 5th try at spawning), was so close. He had a huge bubblenest, she had breeding bars and was acting submissive, and he was showing off for her. But after almost 4 days it just wouldn't work, she would go to the nest head down and he would act like he's going to wrap her, then he just bites her and chases her off >.> 

That was the closest I got though, so I guess you can see with each attempt at trying you gain more experience and get a little closer. Hopefully next time you'll have some luck!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Haha guys I'm in the same boat! Except I have yet to have a successful spawn! I'm going to get creative with pairing after I try all the pairs I wanted to do first lol.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, it turns out I don't want to breed any others I currently have so it's in the hospital tank for both because they have slight fin damage, no real chunks missing... thankfully!
I really wanted to have 2 spawns growing simultaniously but I will just concentrate on the week old fry I have now and try this pair in a few weeks. 
I just saw a guy on AB I would LOVE for a marble girl I have... here we go again!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Which pair is giving you the trouble? Didn't I tell you not to look on Aquabid lol


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

You sure did! And you KNOW who I'm loving 
It's the 10ray female with the multi boy from your BOS spawn... LOVE them! 
They look soooo much alike and that girl has gotten so pretty!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

And they won't spawn!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrr give them time they will eventually....

YES, I'm pretty sure I know who you are loving lol That was hard for me to list him today......


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I know who you BOTH are talking about and I'm sitting on my hands not to click the bid button ;-)

Sorry your spawns aren't working out! Just be patient... I think they like to mess with our minds... get close to spawning and don't and repeat over and over again until you've reached the point of insanity... then spawn while you at work like "haha sucker!" LOL


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you Karen & Jackie! 
But he's perfect for my marble girl!!!! Just kidding!
Yes, I'm set on that pair so I'm commiting myself on being patient with them. 
They'll get some extra pampering and then I'll try again. Although I have 2 spawning tanks ready to be used, I won't do another while I wait for these to be ready... I will keep myself occupied with my fishies.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Runs to AB to check out Karen's fish*


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!
ROFL!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh C'mon you guys! Nobody is going to want that ugly male listed....lol....

Vil, maybe the pair is a bit young....I'm certain they will spawn eventually.....After all, they are my Grandkids....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh yeah... he's absolutely hideous :roll: He reminds me of Jack Frost.. he's icy 

That #62 is interesting as well.. neat colors.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jackie, If you mean #42 photo's do not do that male justice.....He is a VERY big finny male who has MG marbling.....Really unique....


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

OH, #62 is a multi.....VERY nice boy!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ooh I had missed him.. wow! He's a stunner. He's like tie dye. Multicolors are so cool LOL... I love the rainbow of colors a spawn can produce.

#62 is the young multi that is sort of red/green with an almost salamander type body color.

Edit.. you beat me haha.. yeah I REALLY like him (#62). I'm really thinking about bidding.. even though I need another male like I need a kick in the head LOL


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They are ALL nice! 
The pair gave me all the signs that they were ready and that's why I decided to give them a shot... but, yeah, they are still young!
I'm going to be patient with them and give them some time. They deserve to be spoiled!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Vil do you have pictures of the pair? I wanna see 'em!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> even though I need another male like I need a kick in the head LOL


Almost fell of my chair laughing!!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jackie, I almost listed him as tie dyed lol.....That is exactly the pattern he has......Now both ladies step away from the keyboard now and don't get near Aquabid lol


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Speaking of Karen's fish, this little guy is calling out to me... 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1299776639

He is a stunner!


PS Male #62 would go GREAT with my multi female. ;P


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'ma fight ya Beat! Don't be going after my pretty rainbow boy LOL ;-)

Ok..stepping away from the aquabid now. I've got one pair of begging eyes staring at me and I know there are about 20 other pairs looking just as starved... poor things only getting 2 meals a day.. they act like they're dying of hunger.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They are both the exact coloring!
I haven't been able to take good pictures of them but here's a couple...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Pretty! The female looks a lot like the two girls that are coming to me. The male is really pretty.. I love his pattern! I hope they grow up a bit and spawn for you eventually.. they should make some gorgeous babies!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks!
Your girls look just like mine on Karen's picture!
This one...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Vil, Very nice pair!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

All my photo's look the same lol.....And most of my fish look like they came out of the same mold....This is a GOOD thing!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> *I'ma fight ya Beat! Don't be going after my pretty rainbow boy LOL* ;-)
> 
> Ok..stepping away from the aquabid now. I've got one pair of begging eyes staring at me and I know there are about 20 other pairs looking just as starved... poor things only getting 2 meals a day.. they act like they're dying of hunger.


Lol I mean don't you see this perfect match!...










(Picture by Karen)

and him... 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1299779280


But unfortunately I don't have the money or room at this time.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I love #18...such great contrast.

Karen....can you imagine if Jackie and Vil visited your fish room? 

"Psst she's not looking grab as many jars as you can and RUN!"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She'd have to have a mop ready to mop up all the drool. lol


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Vil, does this remind you of anyone? he he
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1299791311


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh no... I'm in BIG trouble now O.O... that marble you just posted is so cool.

LOL Beat... . I have a better idea .. how about you send me that pretty girl and I buy my multi boy and keep them both!! 

And yes.. Karen would probably have to pat me down before letting me leave after seeing her fish room LOL


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

beatbeat20: That female is beautiful!!!



Martinismommy said:


> Hey Vil, does this remind you of anyone? he he
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1299791311


Who? You mean my pseudo-piebald who turned out to be a multi?? HAHA!!! That little rascal... he's GORGEOUS now! His fins are huge!!
I'm soooo wanting a few of your fishies... and you know what you did when you wrote the description on that girl... cheater! :lol:


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Oh no... I'm in BIG trouble now O.O... that marble you just posted is so cool.
> 
> *LOL Beat... . I have a better idea .. how about you send me that pretty girl and I buy my multi boy and keep them both*!!
> 
> And yes.. Karen would probably have to pat me down before letting me leave after seeing her fish room LOL


Lol nah that little girl is staying here. ;-) She is a great asset to my breeding program.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Vil..Who me??????????? lol I didn't think you would see that because you are supposed to stay away from AB! Bad girl!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Karen your KILLING me with that mint green girl... what a color!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL I just read through this whole thread! Geez guys I had no idea I was in such danger of losing out on her fish I'm bidding on! Although you all are much better breeders than I am by far, so I wouldn't be too sad lol.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

What a day! Monroe, I didn't know you were bidding on my kids.....What is your AB name?

1 fish.....If you saw her in person you would say WOW! I'm showing her 4 sisters....They are much darker in color but all the girls were nice from that spawn........I'll have to post some pics of the show girls...


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Vil..Who me??????????? lol I didn't think you would see that because you are supposed to stay away from AB! Bad girl!


Oh, shoosh! You know I wont!! 



1fish2fish said:


> Karen your KILLING me with that mint green girl... what a color!


She's gorgeous, isn't she? She reminds me of the color of the white sand beaches in Puerto Rico.



monroe0704 said:


> LOL I just read through this whole thread! Geez guys I had no idea I was in such danger of losing out on her fish I'm bidding on! Although you all are much better breeders than I am by far, so I wouldn't be too sad lol.


So YOU are bettafly!!!! Rofl! Sorry (not really), they are coming to live with me!! It was a good auction... I almost missed it because I was playing with my nieces and toally lost track of time!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't wait to see the show results start coming in for these spawns... last season was amazing (I don't post on BB but I lurk ALL the time and always check show winnings).

Ok.. I'm gonna bid on my pretty multi boy.. please try not to bid me up because I can't afford to pay a million dollars right now O.O


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL Vil! *stink eye* Lol like I said, I'm not much a breeder (YET), so I'm glad someone with experience got him  I WILL be on the lookout for more in the future...

Karen, my AB name is bettafly  JUST started bidding on your babies... they're too pretty, I can't resist any longer!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

hey i just read your thread first post. i am in the exact same boat as you. believe me, its the most frustrating thing i can think of. all they do is chase each other. they get close sometimes and i think they are going to spawn, then they just bite and chase like usual. its soo frustrating. i think it will happen when i least expect it, but after leaving them in 2-3 days and nothing happens but chasing, you kinda feel nothing but giving up.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, it's very frustrating when you really want to breed that pair but they just need time... I might breed them later in the year. 
Now I have a couple of pairs I want to work with plus some babies in the growout tank so I will have my hands full for a while


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well i tried like 3 different sets of my fish and none of them bred. i got really really close one time and i thought there were eggs in the nest, but there wasn't


----------

